# I took the pups for professional pictures...



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Great picture! I'm always amazed at how they can get a "waggle" of pups to sit still all at once! Can't wait to see more of the pictures.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

What a gorgous Picture, Blair! Can't wait to see the rest of them!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Holy moly!!! GREAT picture Blair! I hope you frame that (96 x 96) LOL, its wonderful


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great picture - wish I could do that w/ mine!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!  It was a pain trying to get them all to sit still. I probably won't have a chance to get the rest scanned until next Tuesday, but they all turned out great!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Blaireli - where did you get them done ? Some place in Grove City ? That picture looks great.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

riddle03 said:


> Blaireli - where did you get them done ? Some place in Grove City ? That picture looks great.


Thanks! I got them done at Flash Digital Portraits up at Polaris. They also have a location out at Tuttle.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Wonderful picture!


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I love it! Everyone is looking right at the camera and smiling. Such an adorable crew you have


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful! And you were brave enough to wear black :
Can't wait to see the rest....will you have one in color?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

moverking said:


> Wonderful! And you were brave enough to wear black :
> Can't wait to see the rest....will you have one in color?


Haha, I wear black all of the time. I have a good relationship with lint/hair rollers.  

Yep, there are a few in color, but that one looked the best in sepia tone. My favorite is one of me and Luke in black and white.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a keepsake! Love it Blair! You ALL look beautiful/handsome. Although I can't really tell who is who with your pups! Can't wait to see the one of you and Luke.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Debles said:


> What a keepsake! Love it Blair! You ALL look beautiful/handsome. Although I can't really tell who is who with your pups! Can't wait to see the one of you and Luke.


Haha, thank you! Luke and Heidi are the ones laying down. Luke is on the left and Heidi is on the right. Sitting up, Maggie is on the left and Tucker is on the right.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a great picture, Blair!! Won't the give you the digital file?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's a nice pic, come on............don't be shy with the rest of them


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

What a beautiful picture and beautiful dogs.

Debbie


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Wonderful photo!! What an accomplishment LOL! Aw, at least upload the one of you and Luke now!!!:


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

GREAT picture!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that is wonderful, can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That is an awesome picture! I need to get one like that done!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is a great picture!! I had photos done when Sammy and Barley were about a year. They were outside though. Not worth the money... But I LOVE the one you posted. Maybe I should try studio...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That picture came out great. If the others look as good as this one you certainly got your money's worth, and something to treasure.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Blair's Photo with Her Goldens*

Super! You will look back on this and be so glad you made the effort.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

You and the pups look great! That's a wonderful photo!!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice! A picture like that is priceless! I wish I could have one done like that with Scout. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great picture!!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow what a great idea!~ What a gorgeous picture, very nice. You look so pretty and the dogs looks so happy to have there pic taken.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow! great shot!Everybody looking awesome!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Blair, I love the photo. I'm glad you told Debles who is who so I could go back and match faces with names. You'll always be so glad to have the photos.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a treasure ! You look beautiful and your pack is too. Now I want to do that with my crew.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture and cant wait to see the others. I love that the puppies on one side have matching tongues hanging out. You and your golden gang look handsome/beautiful.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You are all Beautiful!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

great picture Blair! i was going to ask where you had it taken...but I saw, Flash Photography at Polaris!

It is so hard to get one with all the dogs posed too!

 Sherrie


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Awww - what a GREAT picture! Impressive that all your dogs are sitting still...very nice!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Blaire what a beautiful picture. I cant wait to see the rest (and Im jealous that you have 4 Goldens!)


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Blair, that is a great picture. I'm amazed at how well everyone turned out. Beautiful!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful picture . . . . I'm surprised a professional photographer would give you permission to scan in his or her mages that was his/her copyright. Did he/she charge you an extra fee to do that?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a GREAT photograph!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the picture Blair, you and you're crew are beautiful!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

lovely pic! How did you get them to all sit still long enough? I can't even get my one Pud to sit still for a portrait!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy Moly is right! That's a fabulous photograph. I hope you have it enlarged and professionally framed for some place very special. What a great thing to have!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Huh----what seems to be holding you back from doing the others???? Let's get 'em on here - - that's beautiful.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is a beautiful picture!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Blair, that is a spectacular photo of you and your doggies! Hope you're displaying that prominently in a pretty frame....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a fantastic picture!


----------



## trauty (Jan 16, 2009)

What a great picture but I have to admit, I am soooo jealous!!! What I wouldn't give to have more sweet goldens in my house but hubby says 2 are enough!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Stunning picture, bet you are pleased!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

What a great picture. Cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Just look at all of those happy looking pups!!! Fabulous picture!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Good photographer - good subjects - love the sepia tone.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

FIVE gorgeous blondes! That is a fabulous photo!


----------

